# Uphill Zeitfahren Altissimo II.



## spOOky fish (10. Mai 2004)

Da der alte Fred ziemlich untergeht hier ein neuer Versuch und die Zeiten aus dem letzten Jahr.

1. 3athlete 2:35 Std. (aus 2002) 
2. stevens28 2:43 Std. (aus 2003)
3. KOSTI 2:50h
4. o.leo 3:08 Std. (aus 2003) 
5. Chakotay 3:10 Std. (aus 2003) 
6. Spooky Fish 3:37 (aus 2003)

Ein Mod könnte diesen Thread mal obenhin setzen damit er nicht verschwindet und in Vergessenheit gerät, denn er ist ja das ganze jahr aktuell.


----------



## Carsten (10. Mai 2004)

Nenn mal bitte noch mal kurz Start und ziel sowie die genaue Route die zu fahren ist. Dann gilt dieser Fred hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (11. Mai 2004)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Nenn mal bitte noch mal kurz Start und ziel sowie die genaue Route die zu fahren ist. Dann gilt dieser Fred hier...



Ich darf dann mal Snake, den Protagonisten dieser Idee zitieren:

"Hallo Lagobiker!

Die ersten Biker scharren schon mit den Hufen. Bald geht es zum geliebten Lago, ob im Pulk mit viel Tam Tam zum Bike Festival Anfang Mai oder lieber piano im selbstgestrickten Urlaub. 

Egal, für alle, die bald zum Gardasee düsen und vorhaben, eines der Highlights -den Altissimo- zu bezwingen, die sollten sich ihre Zeiten aufschreiben. Wir wollen hier so eine kleine Bestenliste führen, wer die schnellste Zeit bis oben auf den Gipfel benötigt hat. 

Wer also Lust dazu hat und für den die Auffahrt trotz der Mühe und der fast 2.000 Höhenmeter trotzdem ein Erlebnis ist, der darf sich hier gerne eintragen. Dabei gilt natürlich das Motto des IBC-Winterpokals "fair bleiben". Ihr könnt natürlich die wildesten Zeiten eintragen, aber mit fair hat das dann überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun. 

Der * Start ist auf dem kleinen Marktplatz in Torbole *, die *Strecke geht wie im Bikeführer von Moser beschrieben* (also erst Teer, dann kurzes Stück Schotter bis zur 3er Kreuzung, dann Teerauffahrt, letztes Stück Schotter, Pfad bis zum Gipfel). 

Das *Ziel ist das Rifugio Altissimo*, die Zeit gilt bis zum Abklatschen des Rifugios (Foto wäre klasse, aber nicht zwingend notwendig).

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr bei der Angabe Eurer Zeit auch einen Minibericht schreibt, welche Temperaturen Ihr hattet, Sonne oder Regen, Pausen zwischendurch etc."

Als Anregung kam noch die *Zwischenzeit an der Schranke* zu stoppen.


----------



## MATTESM (11. Mai 2004)

nehme an es gilt die bruttozeit, d.h. inlusive aller pausen? stoppuhr und nicht bike-computer.. m


----------



## spOOky fish (11. Mai 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> Da der alte Fred ziemlich untergeht hier ein neuer Versuch und die Zeiten aus dem letzten Jahr.
> 
> 1. 3athlete 2:35 Std. (aus 2002)
> 2. stevens28 2:43 Std. (aus 2003)
> ...




meine zeit und auch KOSTIS ist netto, weil ich ca. 1h oben vor der tragepassage in der sonne gelegen habe . ist ja auch urlaub.


----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> nehme an es gilt die bruttozeit, d.h. inlusive aller pausen?


am besten beides angeben (gesamtfahrzeit und reine fahrzeit), das ist am einfachsten und klarsten. 

und warten, bis der schnee weg ist - hatte leider keine schneketten mit...


----------



## spOOky fish (25. Mai 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> am besten beides angeben (gesamtfahrzeit und reine fahrzeit), das ist am einfachsten und klarsten.
> 
> und warten, bis der schnee weg ist - hatte leider keine schneketten mit...



und immer noch liegt bis 1700m schnee


----------



## MATTESM (14. Juni 2004)

die gute nachricht: traum bedingungen, abfahrt torbole um 8.30h bei bereits 25grad. kein schnee mehr, perfekte runde über altissimo, runter über die trails zur malga campo und weiter zum corno della paura... wers nicht kennt: ein traum. und kaum eine socke unterwegs, ein paar meter weg vom lago und schon ist man allein...

torbole  -  sonnenwiese am ende des forstwegs 2std 12min, dann weiter zum rifugio 34min, macht alles in allem 2std 46min. für die pasta im anschluss habe ich ca. 4 minuten gebraucht. 

m


----------



## ditt (14. Juni 2004)

Hatte die Gelegenheit 3 Wochen Kondition am Lago zu tanken. Wetter und Bedingungen waren durchwegs optimal. Am Altissimo liegen nur mehr ein paar Schneefelder rum.

Bin am Samstag ein doppelte Altissimo Runde gefahren:

Abfahrt Camping Al Porto (Torbole) - Sonnenwiese (2:03) - Altissimo (2:34) - Trail zur Magla Campo - Corno della Paura - Strada de Besta.... - Einmündung Asphaltstrasse - Sonnenwiese (4:25) - Altissimo (4:57) - Trail n. Bocca di Navene - Trail n. Navene - Fahrstraße n. Torbole (Gesamtfahrzeit 6:03). In Summe dürften das ca. 3350 Hm sein (hab leider keinen Höhenmesser der summiert).

Bin die Runde mit einem Freerider g'fahren (17 kg) und hatte auch noch reichlich Gepäck (Fullface Helm + Arm u. Bein-Protektoren) dabei. War a recht lockere Runde.

Am Lago is einfach geil zum Biken.


----------



## MATTESM (14. Juni 2004)

@ dit: wann warst du unterwegs? hätten dich sehen müssen!?!? oder warst beim mecki und bist mental das ganze durchgegangen?


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2004)

ditt schrieb:
			
		

> ...(Gesamtfahrzeit 6:03). In Summe dürften das ca. 3350 Hm sein (hab leider keinen Höhenmesser der summiert).
> 
> Bin die Runde mit einem Freerider g'fahren (17 kg) und hatte auch noch reichlich Gepäck (Fullface Helm + Arm u. Bein-Protektoren) dabei. War a recht lockere Runde...



Logn, und demnächst fährst du mitm Hollandrad die Tour de France und gewinnst mit 2h Vorsprung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ditt (14. Juni 2004)

@MATTESM
Am Samstag Abfahrt am Campingplatz um 8:10. Bei der Auffahrt waren noch nicht so viele Bike unterwegs. Bei der Hütte oben waren dann aber breits jede Menge Bike-Gondler vom Monte Baldo anzutreffen. Die Trails zum Corno della Paura waren menschenleer (nur 2 Wanderer und eine Schlange).

@Enrgy
Brauchst es eh nicht glauben, mir is des ja eh wurscht. Kann mich nur an einige Hardtail-Fahrer erinnern die mich bei der Auffahrt verzweifelt fragten wie weit es den noch sei.


----------



## Snake (28. Juni 2004)

Danke Spooky, dass Du den Thread am Leben hälst! Dann hätten wir einen Zwischenstand für dieses Jahr: 

1. 3athlete 2:35 Std. (aus 2002) 
2. stevens28 2:43 Std. (aus 2003)
3. Mattesm 2:46 Std. (aus 2004)
4. KOSTI 2:50h
5. o.leo 3:08 Std. (aus 2003) 
6. Chakotay 3:10 Std. (aus 2003) 
7. Spooky Fish 3:37 (aus 2003)

@MATTESM: 4min. für die Pasta? Ist ja eklig!!!!  :kotz:


----------



## hochundrunter (28. Juni 2004)

hier mal der link auf den alten thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=48517&highlight=altissimo

da fehlte doch noch einer:

1. ditt 2:34 Std. (aus 2004)
2. 3athlete 2:35 Std. (aus 2002) 
3. stevens28 2:43 Std. (aus 2003)
4. Mattesm 2:46 Std. (aus 2004)
5. KOSTI 2:50h +10min pause (30.08.2003)
6. o.leo 3:08 Std. (aus 2003) 
7. Chakotay 3:10 Std. (aus 2003) 
8. Spooky Fish 3:37 Std. (aus 2003)

@mattesm: wir haben erst mal ne halbe stunde auf die pasta warten müssen. zum glück sorgte der anblick der servicemädels für kurzweil.


----------



## Snake (29. Juni 2004)

@ditt: Weiß ja nicht, ob ich das echt glauben kann...aber 2 x Altissimo? Und dann mit einem Freerider hoch und die zweite Runde warst Du mindestens genauso schnell hoch wie beim ersten mal? Du musst ja echt ein Konditionstier sein!


----------



## hochundrunter (30. Juni 2004)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> @ditt: Weiß ja nicht, ob ich das echt glauben kann...aber 2 x Altissimo? Und dann mit einem Freerider hoch und die zweite Runde warst Du mindestens genauso schnell hoch wie beim ersten mal? Du musst ja echt ein Konditionstier sein!



also so wie ich das verstehe ist ditt das zweite mal auch nicht von unten gefahren (wäre unmöglich). rechnerisch kostet das dicke bike ca. 10 min und jemand der dauerhaft 200 watt treten kann, sollte doch in 2:24 die 2000hm schaffen...


----------



## Snake (1. Juli 2004)

Na gut, dann nehmen wir mal an, dass ditt so fit ist und die Tabelle von Kosti ist die aktuelle Übersicht. Der Angriff auf die Bestzeit von unserem Freerider ist eröffnet!! Wer knackt die *2:34* von ditt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the__scorer (1. Juli 2004)

asphalt dürften 1000 pro stunde drin sein aber damit kann man schlecht rechnen, oder? (ich war noch nie dort)


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2004)

Asphalt sind laut Moser 15,3km und 1500Hm, also 10% im Schnitt.


----------



## GummiUnten (1. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Also ich bin vor 2 oder 3 Wochen den Altissimo in genau 3h hochgefahren, mit einem 17kg Freerider. Bin mit Pausen (z.B. Abstecher zur Wasserquelle) und nicht auf Zeit gefahren (hab aber auf die Uhr geschaut). Den letzten Anstieg (nach der flacheren Passage vor dem letzten Gipfelaufbau) bin ich zu Fuß weiter weil dieser Freerider recht schlecht zu tragen ist und ich keinen Sinn darin sah, diesen da raufzutragen.

2h30min mit einem leichten Rad halte ich für absolut kein Problem!

Abgefahren bin ich alles auf dem sentiero 601 (ab der Gabelung die leichtere Version, also der Weg der dauernd die Straße kreuzt). Für die Abfahrt hab ich genau knapp 1 1/2 Sunden gebraucht.


Servus
Robert


----------



## dubbel (3. Juli 2004)

kurz mal nachgerechnet.
bei 75 kg dubbel und 15 kg beik & kram wären die 2.000 Hm in 2:30 ziemlich genau 220 W. 

(laut aktueller ausgebe der tour, d.h. auf der strasse  

kennt ihr das: 
Leistung in watt = gesamtgewicht [kg] x Hm [m] x faktor 10.99 / Zeit


----------



## Rune Roxx (3. Juli 2004)

Kannst du auch ausrechnen, wie lange 65 kg Rune + 10 kg Bike mit einer Leistung von 280 Watt bräuchten?

Edit: Ups, hatte übersehen, dass du die Formel dazu geschrieben hast. 
-> 5887,5 Sekunden oder 1:38 Std.


----------



## GummiUnten (5. Juli 2004)

High!

So eine blödsinnige Formel hab ich ja in meinem Leben noch nicht gesehen, sind die jetzt schon ganz verblödet, oder was?!?

Also wenn Jemand auf ebener Straße fährt, egal ob 10 oder 50km/h, die Leistung ist immer 0 (in Worten: NULL) Watt, weil Höhenunterschied gleich Null! 

Gruß Robert


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2004)

Aber nur, wenn der Luftwiderstand, Rollwiderstand sowie Verluste durch den Antrieb vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## dertutnix (5. Juli 2004)

äh, 
entwickeln wir jetzt hier eine formelsammlung???   
dann hätte ich nämlich zum anmerken, dass man doch sicher unterscheiden muss, ob das bike gefahren oder geschoben/getragen wird. 
bin dann auf diese rechnung gespannt.   

bleibt doch nur, dass jeder, der hier seine zeit schreibt, das a) nach reinem gewissen etc etc macht und b) die lesenden das honorierend zur kenntnis nehmen und sich ggf. motiviert sehen, es besser zu machen oder halt neidlos das geschriebene anerkennen.
oder ist das jetzt schon wieder zu philosophisch???

ich war an diesem besagten tage auch am altissimo unterwegs. allerdings äußerst gemütlich und ohne jeglichen zeitdruck.   

florian


----------



## wof (6. Juli 2004)

hi

in 3stunden (Netto=Brutto), sind meine Frau und ich in der Woche nach Fronleichnahm (sehr heiß) hochgefahren / getragen

gr p+S


----------



## dubbel (19. Juli 2004)

altissimo fehlt leider: 
http://www.2peak.com/tools/power.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (20. Juli 2004)

@dubbel: Wolltest Du nicht dieses Jahr einen Zeitfahrangriff am Altissimo vornehmen, nachdem es 2003 nicht geklappt hat?


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2004)

ende august.


----------



## Principia (21. Juli 2004)

wann genau ?

bin auch ende august unten.....


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2004)

weiss no net.


----------



## biker_007 (10. August 2004)

KOSTI schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal der link auf den alten thread:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=48517&highlight=altissimo
> 
> da fehlte doch noch einer:
> ...



mein Zeit 2:56 inckl. 2x3min Pausen. 3.8.2004, start um 7:30 von Limone, 8:15 Marktplatz in Torbole (von hier hab ich Zeit gemessen). im Torbole waren  am Morgen 20°C und Sonne, am Gipfel 15°C und Wolken/Sonne.

1. ditt 2:34 Std. (aus 2004)
2. 3athlete 2:35 Std. (aus 2002) 
3. stevens28 2:43 Std. (aus 2003)
4. Mattesm 2:46 Std. (aus 2004)
*5. biker_007 2:56 (3.8.2004)* 
6. KOSTI 2:50h +10min pause (30.08.2003)
7. o.leo 3:08 Std. (aus 2003) 
8. Chakotay 3:10 Std. (aus 2003) 
9. Spooky Fish 3:37 Std. (aus 2003)


----------



## dubbel (17. August 2004)

ohje: 
> 2:30 bis zur schranke, 
ab dann uhr aus &  langsam weiter.


----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ohje:
> > 2:30 bis zur schranke,
> ab dann uhr aus &  langsam weiter.




[Lästermodus an]
biste schon angekommen oder immer noch unterwegs?   
[Lästermodus aus]

PS: meine erste und einzige Altissimo-Expedition dauerte geschlagene 6 Stunden. Nur für die Auffahrt wohlgemerkt...


----------



## dubbel (18. August 2004)

für die schnellen, 
h-lang berghochfahren gut & schön, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aber die ewige schlepperei is definitiv nix für mich.


----------



## winzer-muc (18. August 2004)

Die Strecke ist doch bis weit nach der Schranke fahrbar, soweit ich erinnere. Und die letzten Meter kann man doch fast komplett schieben? Ich bin allerdings über den Monte Baldo ge-schuttelt und nur bergab gefahren. 

Gibt es eigentlich ein Möglichkeit irgendwo Wasser aufzufüllen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2004)

winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich ein Möglichkeit irgendwo Wasser aufzufüllen?



Ja, auf dem Gipfel...

Für die kleien Viehtränke auf etwa 1300Hm? würde ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen...


----------



## Tilmann (19. August 2004)

Die "Viehtränke" ist doch eine alte Brunnenfassung. Damit haben die bevor es Wasser in Flaschen gab wohl die umliefenden Höfe versorgt...

Da kaufen die Leute Volvic extra vom Vulkan, und wenn sie dann mal an einer Orginalquelle stehen trauen sie sich nicht   .

Bei meiner "Hausstrecke" ist auch so eine Quelle, und 50 Meter überhalb die Brunnenfassung vom Wasserwerk.


----------



## spOOky fish (19. August 2004)

winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke ist doch bis weit nach der Schranke fahrbar, soweit ich erinnere. Und die letzten Meter kann man doch fast komplett schieben? Ich bin allerdings über den Monte Baldo ge-schuttelt und nur bergab gefahren.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich ein Möglichkeit irgendwo Wasser aufzufüllen?
> 
> Gruß Markus



mit wasser siehts schlecht aus. die an der auffahrt befindlichen wochenendhäuschen sammeln regenwasser in einer zisterne. wenns lang nicht geregnet hat, sind sogar diese leer.


----------



## spOOky fish (19. August 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ohje:
> > 2:30 bis zur schranke,
> ab dann uhr aus &  langsam weiter.




wie lang benötig man von der schranke bis hoch wenn mans gemütlich angehn lässt?


----------



## dubbel (19. August 2004)

gefühlte zeit: ewig. 

aber stand auch unter nem schlechten stern, das ganze. 
hab kurz drauf für ne eigentlich-45-min-strecke ganze 1:15 gebraucht.


----------



## Snake (20. August 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> gefühlte zeit: ewig.
> 
> aber stand auch unter nem schlechten stern, das ganze.
> hab kurz drauf für ne eigentlich-45-min-strecke ganze 1:15 gebraucht.



@dubbel: Völlig egal! Der olympische Gedanke zählt!   

Ein Freund von mir hat es bis zum Gipfel mal nicht geschafft. Er scheiterte daran, dass er zu wenig Getränke mithatte. Ausgestattet war er mit 3L Camelback, 0,75L Flasche am Rahmen und zusätzliche 2 Liter Colaflasche (mit Apfelschorle gefüllt); gekommen ist er bis kurz vor die Schranke, dann waren seine Vorräte leer und er platt. Klarer Fall von Saufziege sag ich da nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxe_Muc (20. August 2004)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Ausgestattet war er mit 3L Camelback, 0,75L Flasche am Rahmen und zusätzliche 2 Liter Colaflasche (mit Apfelschorle gefüllt);



dann ist er wohl eher am Wasserbauch gescheitert *gggg*


----------



## Enrgy (20. August 2004)

Ach was, der hatte einfach zuviel Kg zu schleppen! Obwohl ,als er alles aufgetrunken hatte, waren Rucksack und Rad ja leichter ...


----------



## gemorje (20. August 2004)

soooooooo, nächste woche bin ich auch unten und werde voraussichtlich gleich am ersten tag den altissimo erklimmen.
werde allerdings nicht auf zeit fahren, ist mir zu blöd. rechne mit einer zeit von ca 2,5h.
obwohl.....welche zeit ergeben denn 250watt dauerleistung mit 52kg fahrer- und 10kg bikegewicht? es wäre einen rekordversuch wert.

runter gehts dann entweder über den 601 oder in die andere richtung.


----------



## dubbel (30. August 2004)

52 kilo gehen von selbst, 
da muss man nicht groß rechnen.


----------



## gemorje (30. August 2004)

so, bin wieder da.
hab mit der gruppe ziemlich genau 2 stunden bis zur liegewiese gebraucht.
bin den berg noch ein zweites mal allein den berg zum teil hochgefahren. im grundlagenbereich warens 1000hm/stunde.


----------



## karstenr (22. September 2004)

Bis zur Liegewiese (1700m) ca. 2Std. 20Min. (+10Min. Pause am Brunnen auf ca. 1000m);  dann bin ich weiter über den Trail runter durch die Wiese zum Rif. Campei  Festa  Castione  Sano  Loppio  Nago  Torbole. War eine Tour am Ankunftstag.  Auf den Altissimo habe ich schon 2 mal mein MTB getragen und ab 1700m hört der Fahrspaß dann doch auf.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## powderJO (4. September 2007)

mal einen ganz alten thread wieder rauskramen - besonders dubbel wird sich freuen:

meine zeit vor knapp 3 wochen: 2h 40 min


----------



## Armin P. (4. September 2007)

Für alle die eine genaue Zeitnehmung ohne Diskussionen haben wollen. Kurz vor dem Gardasee in Tramin in Südtirol haben wir eine permanente Messstrecke installiert.
Von Tramin 276m bis zum Verbrennten Egg 1856m. 

Mehr Infos unter www.uphill-race.com


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2007)

so, ich möchte am wochenende oder nächste woche dann auch mal hoch gurken. bis zur leigewiese ist der weg klar.

dann geht es den 601 weiter bis hoch? oder ist die offizielle strecke eine von den nebenwegen, die nach oben führen. (habe gerade die nummern nicht zur hand)


----------



## cxfahrer (5. September 2007)

Ja, wirst aber bis zum Gipfel von da tragen/schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenr (5. September 2007)

Die letzten Male bin ich außen rum (Trail 624+650) und vom Rif. Graziani an der Straße hinauf. Diese Variante ist mehr fahrbar. Von der Liegewiese direkt hinauf sind nur wenige m HU von ca. 400 m HU fahrbar (es gibt nur  ein großes Flachstück in der Mitte, das ist fahrbar). Schau auf meine Homepage unter MTB-Altissimo dort sind viele Varianten beschrieben.  
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## powderJO (5. September 2007)

karstenr schrieb:


> Die letzten Male bin ich außen rum (Trail 624+650) und vom Rif. Graziani an der Straße hinauf. Diese Variante ist mehr fahrbar.http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/



schöne variante. aber halt nicht die klassische uphillwertung  - dürfte aber denke ich sowieso viel länger dauern bis hoch, wenn man es so rum angeht.


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2007)

ok, dann wird wohl schieben für die wertung angesagt sein.
hauptsache bergab geht es zur sache.


----------



## karstenr (17. September 2007)

Mal eine neue Zeit bis zur Liegewiese (Torbole, Pizza Centrale bis zur Wiese bei ca. 1700m).
08.09.2007:  1Std. 58 Min zuzüglich ca. 15 Min Pause an der Wasserstelle in ca. 1000m Höhe.  Wir haben die Tour außen rum fortgesetzt und ohne Gipfel, da wir später noch zum Ledrosee mussten und wieder eine Wolke über dem Altissimo hing. 
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## ghostbikersback (28. Juli 2011)

Ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter aber der Alto ist ja ein Klassiker...

Bis zum Rifugio 20m unterhalb des Gipfels: 2:35h (ab Torbole Zentrum)

Wasserstelle/Brunnen gibt es übrigens auf ca. 1100m, ist ausgeschildert.


----------



## tri4me (28. Juli 2011)

gratulation zum Ausgraben des ältesten Threads


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2011)

tri4me schrieb:


> gratulation zum Ausgraben des ältesten Threads



Da gibts genug Leute, die noch weitaus tiefer im Forumsfriedhof graben, 2007 ist doch noch frisch, der lebt ja fast noch!


----------



## ghostbikersback (3. August 2011)

tri4me schrieb:


> gratulation zum Ausgraben des ältesten Threads



Dieser Thread ist auch nicht zum sabbeln, sondern zum sammeln von Zeiten...

Und wenn Du denn Altissimo in letzter Zeit mal gefahren wärst, wusstest Du auch, dass er seit 2007 keinen Meter niedriger geworden ist...insofern ist es egal, ob 2007 oder 2011.

Daher: Rauffahren, Zeit stoppen und hier posten.

Ansonsten einfach gepflegt ignorieren, es gibt halt Leute mit seltsamen Vorlieben...


----------



## uwero (27. Juni 2012)

Letzten Sommer 2011: Camping al Cor bis Gipfelkreuz in 02:33h. Bike: Merida O-Nine, 8,5kg, Nettozeit.

In zwei Wochen gehts wieder zum Lago. Ziel in diesem Jahr: <02:30h

Übrigens war ich der Woche gleich an drei Tagen oben. Das letzte Mal hat der nette Wirt einen Cappu spendiert.

In diesem Jahr versuche ich's mit dem Big Nine 29er.

Interessante Zwischenzeit Ostern 2012: Camping al Cor bis zum grossen Stein an der Antenne: 00:43h.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbikersback (28. Juni 2012)

uwero schrieb:


> Letzten Sommer 2011: Camping al Cor bis Gipfelkreuz in 02:33h. Bike: Merida O-Nine, 8,5kg, Nettozeit.
> 
> In zwei Wochen gehts wieder zum Lago. Ziel in diesem Jahr: <02:30h
> 
> ...



Dann viel Errfolg, 2:30h ist schon eine Ansage...ich war im Mai nochmal da und habe ab Torbole Hafen bis zum Ende der Schotterstraße (ca. 1720m) 1:55h gebraucht. Fing dann entgegen der Vorhersage leider an zu heftig regnen und da ich den 601er runter wollte habe ich dann kehrt gemacht. Nass ist der Trail mit CC-bike ein bisschen zu heftig...

Für 2:30h braucht man ja eigentlich "nur" 800hm/h aber die Schiebepassage hält natürlich auf...außerdem ist es oberhalb von 1000m schon ziemlich steil, am Parkplatz auf 1500m bin ich eigentlich schon immer fertig...

Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## uwero (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ghostbiker....

Ostern waren wir auch zwei Wochen in Torbole. Dreimal bin ich vom Al Cor Camping zur Schranke gefahren. Zweimal davon in 01:30h. Bis zum Ende des Schotterweges ist die Standardzeit 01:45h.

Mal sehen, ob noch etwas Luft drin ist und dann die 02:30h geknackt werden. Ab dem 10.07 sind wir in Torbole, da werde ich es gleich zu Beginn mal versuchen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## uwero (28. Juni 2012)

.... 601 mit CC ... da bin ich zu alt für


----------

